# Need advice~Studing :(



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I got a message from an acquaintance today, she has 2 maltese a male and a female. And she was wanting to know if I know of anyone who would be interested in breeding her male to. Of course I don't know anyone, but well, I am not sure exactly how to tactfully say NO and why, if I should even bother to tell her why. Other than to just say no, I am sorry I do not know of anyone. I hate feeling cornered!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I hate situations like that (and I've been in similar) I would just tell her that the people you know don't believe in just casually breeding and don't support backyard breeding habits. if you know her well enough, TRY to explain the difference but we all know how well that goes sometimes!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Stacy gave great advice...say you or the people you know do not support that type of breeding and then try to explain in more detail if you can. There is no harm in that.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

As always, thanks ladies, well I posted some info on my FB page, as I know she will see it and told her replied back to her that I didn't know anyone.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Was she trying to see if you would let her breed her boy to Delilah? :huh: 

If so, that is pretty easy, since, as I understand it, Debbie sells on either limited registration or show contracts the answer is either she can't be bred bc she is on limited registration or she can't be bred until she is finished and then I would choose a champion stud under the guidance of her breeder. (I know when you bought her you worked out with Debbie the particulars on how you would handle this if you did decide to show). 

As Stacy said it can be an opportunity for education, but telling people how your breeder has set things up can also provide this education. 

I have to say though, if a stud is truly worthy, they rarely need to seek out the bitch. Owners of the bitch will come to them, it is not common for it to work in reverse at all and is what I would call at bit "uncouth" (or uncool) :thmbdn:to solicit for your stud.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You could just simply say you do not contribute, in any way, to the overpopulation of pets.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Was she trying to see if you would let her breed her boy to Delilah? :huh:
> 
> If so, that is pretty easy, since, as I understand it, Debbie sells on either limited registration or show contracts the answer is either she can't be bred bc she is on limited registration or she can't be bred until she is finished and then I would choose a champion stud under the guidance of her breeder. (I know when you bought her you worked out with Debbie the particulars on how you would handle this if you did decide to show).
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Brit, anyone who knows me, knows that I am totally against BYB's. Especially since every weekend I am surrounded by 3-5 rescue groups, trying to find homes for over 100 dogs,puppies, cats and kittens. 35% I would have to say are pure bred. Hurts my heart to say the least. If we had room out in the country, like a farm. I would be in HUGE trouble. As I would be coming home with animals every weekend! Good thing we live in a subdivison and a not so big house!

I did politely tell her that I didn't know anyone and that she should really consider getting him neutered. Her female is spayed, thankfully!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I did politely tell her that I didn't know anyone and that she should really consider getting him neutered. *Her female is spayed, thankfully!*


Oh good! That will help. As I said it is not typical to own a stud and go around soliciting, so hopefully she won't find anyone who is willing to breed to him and that will help her as she decides to neuter him. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I put up with this all day long. Tell her to go to the nearest shelter. Yep, walk around that for a few minutes, and quit adding to the problem.

I have no problem telling people what I, not only think, but telling facts.

Tell it like it is, girlfriend. Trust me, you will lose a few friends, but gain many more. 

I actually told my boss I would quit, if he supported another employee with her BYB friend. Wow! Glad he backed down ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------

